# Redheads



## rondv (Aug 15, 2012)

On the back side of my pond I have a small stand of trees that many types of woodpeckers use. I think the red-headed is a pretty bird.


----------



## cornpile (Aug 15, 2012)

Tremendous detail,fine camera work


----------



## carver (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome capture


----------



## jeeplvr18 (Aug 15, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## gregg dudley (Aug 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 16, 2012)

Wonderful capture.  Awesome detail.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Aug 16, 2012)

Great shot you got here!whole lot of  detail


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## OneCrazyGeek (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice, real nice.


----------



## cre8foru (Aug 18, 2012)

Really nice... These guys are tricky exposures. You did a great job capturing the reds and detail in the whites.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Aug 20, 2012)

Rondv, this picture is phenomenol. 

No exif attached. Am curious what equipment you're shooting and your settings. 

Would you mind sharing?


----------



## rip18 (Sep 2, 2012)

Great job on that redhead portrait!  Those are one of my favorite birds, and the posts above about exposure to get details in the whites & blacks are dead on!


----------



## rondv (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments folks!



Bubba_1122 said:


> Rondv, this picture is phenomenol.
> 
> No exif attached. Am curious what equipment you're shooting and your settings.
> 
> Would you mind sharing?



Hi Bubba, I use a Nikon D300 with a 200-400mm lens. On most my bird shots I'm shooting in manual mode with spot or center weighted exposure, watching the meter and adjusting on the fly. It takes a little practice to know your cameras dynamic and tonal range for + or - metering in different lighting. I hope this helps!


----------

